# Savage 210 slug warrior



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody has one of these guns and if they do how do they work are they accurate and reliable. I want to get a bolt action shotgun with a rifled barrel for deer hunting. Is there any other companies that make guns like this.


----------

